# another small business question



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

for you guys that are running your own company. What program(s) are you using to keep books, do payroll and spread sheets ect... Are there any pros and cons you are aware of?


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

I've always used Quickbooks Pro


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

My wife's company uses Quickbooks, they're a multimillion dollar a year small business. Cash, bank accounts, inventory etcetera.

Hey, if you need a bookkeeper or someone to help train your folks on Quickbooks, I know someone. :dance:


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Quickbooks. I use Peachtree now, and it sux.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Eric, if you have any specific questions feel free to PM me. That is what I do.


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Mrschasintail said:


> Quickbooks. I use Peachtree now, and it sux.


Are you an accountant?

My dad's wife is an accountant. Uses Peachtree, hates QB.

My wife is a book keeper. Uses QB, hates Peachtree.

So I've noticed that accountants and bookkeepers have different schools of thought on software, LOL.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

My wife an accountant uses Quickbooks Pro


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

I use a system called adilas. Good friend of my grandfather own's it and it's a great system I have no problems with it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

QB.....and a damm smart CPA


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

we use quickbooks as well. We have used this for the past 12 -years and it works very well. The payroll used be done through quickbooks then we changed to ADP, they take care of all our insurance, tax reporting, workers comp reporting, and all the payroll. It keeps our office smaller and runs smoother.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

MikeS2942 said:


> we use quickbooks as well. We have used this for the past 12 -years and it works very well. The payroll used be done through quickbooks then *we changed to ADP, they take care of all our insurance, tax reporting, workers comp reporting, and all the payroll. It keeps our office smaller and runs smoother.*


For sure..Mike... ADP is the best bang for the buck any small business can use.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

QBooks for whatever, AR/Billing
CPA for taxes
www.surepayroll.com for payroll, let them do all the filing, taxes, W2's, etc.. it saves a ton of time to just enter employees upon hire then their hours worked each time you pay.. worth it


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

Quickbooks Pro and a good CPA


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Quickbooks Online, I can run reports or send invoices out while I'm fishing at the coast or sitting in a bar in Colorado!


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

I've used Quick Books for over 15yrs. Along with my monthly CPA visits, it does it all.


----------

